# are these blue dolphins?



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

alright so I ordered blue dolphins, but I have my doubts. I think they are Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''. They have vertical stripes that are a darker blue. and are about 1.5-2" long.


















I can take other pictures if need be, but these guys are VERY active and its hard to get them to stay still for a picture!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're not moorii, and they're not phenos either. Not entirely sure what the ARE, though, sorry!


----------



## A1A.Cuties (Apr 17, 2008)

not blue dolphin
(that much I know)

Look in the Haplochromine & you might find your fish or give it a day (or less) & a far more experienced eye will post the type

(Aulonocara?... some sort of peacock?)


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought them from livefishdirect.com I like the quality of all the other fish, but I have questioned these. I asked them what kind of fish it was.... they were unsure as well


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

If you purchased these: http://livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=39

and got the ones in the pictures, you need to file a complaint or call them. That is not a Moorii


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I assume that are small. I would not rule out that they are C. moorii just yet. I think they could be Moori or I suppose that they could be Moori hybrids. Depends on how much barring they show.

Moorii can have 3 vague blotches, have no markings, or have faint irregular barring. They can be a nice darker blue or be more bluish silver grey, duller. The color varies with mood, background, and size. They are variable when juveniles.


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

well these all have faint barring, my main question is in the shape of the fish more than the markings or colors

It seems to me that whatever these fish are, they are certainly not blue dolphins, I have already contacted livefishdirect and I am sure will get a reply fairly quick.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cichlids&baseball said:


> well these all have faint barring, my main question is in the shape of the fish more than the markings or colors
> 
> It seems to me that whatever these fish are, they are certainly not blue dolphins, I have already contacted livefishdirect and I am sure will get a reply fairly quick.


Are you expecting juveniles to have the adult head hump? Yours are pretty much how juveniles look until they get 3".


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I agree...the shape seems very wrong to me for moorii.


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

noki said:


> cichlids&baseball said:
> 
> 
> > well these all have faint barring, my main question is in the shape of the fish more than the markings or colors
> ...


are you sure?

I looked up pictures of juveniles online. they all seemed to have the hump

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Cyrtocara_moorii_2.jpg

I am confused because it seems to me that if 80% of the ppl on here dont think they are C. Moorii and the guy who sold them to me couldnt ID them I am not sure how I can see them as C.Moorii?

Can anyone tell me for sure?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

These are my babies, largest is about 2":










They develop the hump as they mature, but even for babies or juveniles the shape of yours seems just wrong to me.


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

what sort of camera do you use, I dont have a nice one, its an old digital, but I cant seem to get them to not be blurry


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Mine's not "a nice one" either...it's about four years old and just a regular old Kodak that I paid $350 for.

Have you tried the macro function on your camera? It will be a little flower symbol.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

This is my juvenile. He/she is about 2 inches. No hump either. Something does look off about your fish though. It may be just that your camera blur had distorted the shape of the fish.


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

yes from looking at your fish I am sure that we have the same fish. mine look very similar except they have the vertical bars. I took the pictures on a crappy camera and they get all blurry.


----------

